# Moonbow



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty cool.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6494396/Rainbow-in-the-night-sky.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've seen double rainbows during the day, but never a moonbow - definitely cool!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks I worked all day on getting the arch just right


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had never heard of a moonbow before. That is so cool/beautiful. Thnx for sharing!


----------

